# Did we get linked somewhere major?



## Piratecat (Sep 13, 2002)

439 people online right now, about double normal.  Anyone know why?


----------



## Enkhidu (Sep 13, 2002)

I blame it on the locusts.

Or maybe Sam, down the street.

Then again, I blame everything on Sam, down the street.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Sep 13, 2002)

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> *I blame it on the locusts.
> 
> Or maybe Sam, down the street.
> 
> Then again, I blame everything on Sam, down the street. *




Is Sam a penguin by chance? I tend to blame everything on them.

FD

Edit: Serious answer- I notice new people posting in the Hickman issue. It may be linked at some DL site.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Sep 13, 2002)

I noticed that also --- two or three posters in a row (maybe more) with only one post.


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 13, 2002)

I noticed it too.  It seems to me that there have been several waves of 'fill-in-the-blank-subject sucks!' new posters in the past month or so.


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Sep 13, 2002)

I blame it on Morrus.

He knew full well the landslide that would come this way if he posted that Hickman message, but he did it anyway. And he even went so far as creating a "warning" to all members on how to act, but was it followed?

Noooooooo.

Hmm... Dragon #300 had a warning...

Bah, I'm rambling. 

[EDIT: I dearly hope everyone can tell I'm trying to poke a little fun into this thread.]

[RE-EDIT: It's a real shame that one has to put disclaiming "edits" in their posts anymore.]

[FINAL EDIT: ]


----------



## Airwolf (Sep 14, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *439 people online right now, about double normal.  Anyone know why?   *



Okay, I am getting tired of repeating myself, its Friday the 13th.  Blame everything on the date!


----------



## Psionicist (Sep 14, 2002)

It's friday night and we are GEEKS. What do you expect?


----------



## Airwolf (Sep 14, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *It's friday night and we are GEEKS. What do you expect?  *




Well this geek, for one, is going out on a date tonight with Mrs. Airwolf. 

I sure hope I get lucky after buying dinner.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 14, 2002)

Actually, traffic's been high for the last few days.  I noticed 292 or somthing the other night at, like 2am US time.  Weird.

The traffic on the main site's been high, too - hitting 700 simultaneous users at some really odd times.  Maybe we have been linked to from somewhere. *shrug*


----------



## Psionicist (Sep 14, 2002)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well this geek, for one, is going out on a date tonight with Mrs. Airwolf.
> 
> I sure hope I get lucky after buying dinner.   *




Well you are not a true geek Airwolf, you have DRUMS in you signature, and we all know geeks doesn't care too much for music


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Sep 14, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well you are not a true geek Airwolf, you have DRUMS in you signature, and we all know geeks doesn't care too much for music   *




He is one of those geek-wannabe's.

You know- they stand around and try to make geek-like comments, but just prove how ungeeky they are.

"Hans Solo was the best Enterprise captain ever"
"Bill Gates can shove his Linux where the sun don't shine!"

Pfft.

FD


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 14, 2002)

I've noticed a lot of new posters. I have no idea where they're coming from. It strikes me as unusual, at the very least. Why now? Maybe college kids registering with their new college e-mail accounts? I don't know.


----------



## Enkhidu (Sep 14, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *I've noticed a lot of new posters. I have no idea where they're coming from. It strikes me as unusual, at the very least. Why now? Maybe college kids registering with their new college e-mail accounts? I don't know. *




More like more and more college campuses are offering easier access to computer time with high speed bandwidth.


----------



## Psionicist (Sep 14, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *I've noticed a lot of new posters. I have no idea where they're coming from. It strikes me as unusual, at the very least. Why now? Maybe college kids registering with their new college e-mail accounts? I don't know. *




New? I know all of these in this thread and they are pretty "old". Airwolf for one, he was one of the regulars in the dnd3e IRC channel back in 2000 before the PHB was released. Then we have Khan and Buttercup. Oldies too, as well as Furn.

I think.


----------



## Dragongirl (Sep 14, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *I've noticed a lot of new posters. I have no idea where they're coming from. It strikes me as unusual, at the very least. Why now? Maybe college kids registering with their new college e-mail accounts? I don't know. *




It's a conspiracy by WOTC to make the cost of supporting the bandwith of the forums too much for Morrus to handle.  They can't handle the critism about their lay offs, etc.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 14, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *
> 
> New? I know all of these in this thread and they are pretty "old". Airwolf for one, he was one of the regulars in the dnd3e IRC channel back in 2000 before the PHB was released. Then we have Khan and Buttercup. Oldies too, as well as Furn.
> 
> I think.  *



I don't think that we're talking about the people in _this_ thread, no?


----------



## Doppleganger (Sep 14, 2002)

About 1/3 of the WOTC boards have been offline for the last few days, including their General D&D Forum and the other main D&D forums (though everything just came back online today within the last hour).  Not only that but -all- of the WOTC boards were offline a couple days last week.   Perhaps people are looking around to post elsewhere, and ended up here.


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Sep 14, 2002)

Actually, we were linked to Slashdot the other day... always a good way to get smacked around by new visitors.  

I'm not surprised that they liked the site and decided to stay though.

Here's the link:  http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=02/09/08/1716234&mode=thread&tid=127

-F


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 14, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *
> 
> New? I know all of these in this thread and they are pretty "old". Airwolf for one, he was one of the regulars in the dnd3e IRC channel back in 2000 before the PHB was released. Then we have Khan and Buttercup. Oldies too, as well as Furn.
> 
> I think.  *




I'm talking about in general, not just this thread.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 14, 2002)

I think it must have been the slashdot effect.


----------



## Blacksad (Sep 14, 2002)

Perhaps it comes from this?

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23476


----------



## Morrus (Sep 15, 2002)

Blacksad said:
			
		

> *Perhaps it comes from this?
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23476 *




Doubt it - otherwise all publisher sites would be getting EN World level traffic.


----------



## hong (Sep 15, 2002)

Heh. September used to be a notorious time of year on UNsenet, what with the annual influx of new uni students who discovered the net for the first time. Looks like the same thing is happening with EN World.


----------



## angramainyu (Sep 15, 2002)

I'd expect some of it is spill-over from Slashdot... the link appeared on the weekend, so enworld server didn't get crushed, and the story had scrolled of the main slashdot page by monday morning.  The back-to-school explanation sounds like a factor, too.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 16, 2002)

maybe a critical mass of users has started a "tell 2 friends" chain reaction that will keep things this way?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 16, 2002)

What do people thnk about implementing the referrals system?  Basically, for every new person you get to sign up, you get one referral; then, perhaps, a community supporter account could be given to those who get 10 referrals or some such?

Only problem I see is that people might just start registering new accounts themselves.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 16, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *What do people thnk about implementing the referrals system?  Basically, for every new person you get to sign up, you get one referral; then, perhaps, a community supporter account could be given to those who get 10 referrals or some such?
> 
> Only problem I see is that people might just start registering new accounts themselves. *




 sounds like a bunch of people visiting once to me....but i can be quite the cynic.

 "dad, i don't need that $25 anymore so i can search, you and mom and little katie just sign up for free and i get the features i want! someone call grammy too!"


----------

